# VoIP and video chat setup with XMPP?

## lxg

I currently trying to replace skype, that is: Build a server-client-based infrastructure for VoIP and (if possible) Video Chat. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find reliable information on a good setup.

Has anybody made experiences in this area? Which server and which client would you recommend?

Requirements would be:

- voice is a "must", video would be great

- Both server and client must be Open Source products

- Conferencing (talking to more than one peer) should be possible

- It would be nice if the packages were in Portage, or at least in an overlay

- A Windows client would be nice, but that's optional

- The client should be easy to use -- that is, a non-dev user must be able to use it without somebody always standing behind him  :Wink: 

- The server should be easy to setup and maintain

Any ideas?

----------

## lxg

Ok, after spending a lot of time, I found some answers.

- pretty much all servers support voice and video,

- Pidgin fully supports v/v, but on my machine, it fails to pick the correct video device,

- Psi+ has a hidden setting to enable v/v (PSI_ENABLE_VIDEO=1), but starting a v/v failed for me,

- Kopete appears also to support v/v, but on my machine, it doesn't allow v/v, although it does recognize the cam,

- conferencing (i.e. more than 2 participants) doesn't seem to be possible with any of the above.

I'm not marking this thread solved, as some important questions aren't answered … maybe somebody has another idea.

(Continuing with the Kopete issue here.)

----------

